# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Puzzled with the term Emacs

## Remasri

What is Emas? I saw this work in a book I read recently. Does it have anything to do with Linux Operating system? If so what is the purpose of this command.

----------


## Jim.Anderson

googled for it... 

Edinburgh Multi-Access System

have no clear idea what it is though..

----------


## kalayama

EMACS is a very famous editor program in Linux/Unix platforms(Similar to vi). You can also get it for windows.
For more info visit, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs
-Kalayama

----------

